# So what's going on at East River?



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

Just wondering how everyone is doing on the bass at east river.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Me and a buddy went last weekend. We only fished for Trout. I may go next week.

NJD


----------



## The Pirate Ed (Aug 17, 2009)

Jesse - Check the reports section, there's been a few from there lately.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

i did but one was about trout and the other from thanksgiving. was hoping for a more current since i dont have a way to get my boat out there to be ready for sunday


----------

